# JamesM (8000): a scholar and a gentleman



## ewie

*Congratulations to JamesM on his 8,000th post ~*
*may there be many more!*
*JamesM: you are far and away my favourite Californian moderator on the English Only forum,*
*and, despite the occasional oddities of your local dialect,*
*I feel a genuine rapport with your way of thinking.*
*(I say, steady on ewie, old chap!)*
_*with sincerest best wishes and stuff ~ e*_​


----------



## Paulfromitaly

*Well, congratulations James*


----------



## AngelEyes

*James, *​ 
*Among the MODS, you **standout **as one of the nicest, kindest people on these Forums. A true gentleman. *

*You were one of the first members to be really nice to me when I joined.*

*Congratulations on being such a class act...8,000 + times.*

*AngelEyes*​


----------



## Vanda

And always so circunspecto! And helpful!

A truly gentleman!​


----------



## Macunaíma

JamesM, at the risk of sounding unfair on the others, since there are so many bright, talented and kind people on this forum, I do have to say you rank _very_ high on my list of favourites (not only from California ) I sometimes click on the All posts by JamesM link on your profile just to catch up on your latest posts, and whatever the subject is, it's always a pleasure to read them. As ewie and Vanda said, you truly are a gentleman.

Many sincere thanks 

_Macunaíma_


----------



## JamesM

Well, thanks so much to all of you! I truly appreciate it. ewie, this was a very nice thing to do.

I know we recently had a thread on false modesty, but honestly, I am stunned that anyone would click on a link called "all posts by JamesM". I agree with you, Macunaima, there is an inordinately large collection of bright, talented and kind people here at WRF and I am honored to be in their company.

One of the things I like most about WRF (besides the edit feature, a godsend for my fat-fingered typing) is the policy that moderators are also, and chiefly, forer@s. I enjoy reading and learning something new each day as well as the friendly interaction with all the regulars here (and the moderators in the background - some of the cleverest and most humorous people I have ever encountered). I still feel like a relative newbie here compared to my Englsh Only moderator mentors. 

It is truly a pleasure to participate in this forum, one of my daily joys. Thank you, all of you. I'll see you in the forums.

JamesM


----------



## audiolaik

Scarcely a day goes by without my looking at your replies.
Thanks to you, I learn something new everyday, and so do my students !

Thank you for all your help!

Let the sound be with you!


----------



## Outsider

My congratulations as well, James.


----------



## Suehil

Congratulations!  Keep up the good work!


----------



## alexacohen

I miss talking with you.

Truly.

Congratulations,

Alexa


----------



## bibliolept

Congratulations, absolutely.

I can only say that there are a lot of people who have benefited from your help.

(I could make a joke about JamesM being a really nice guy for a mod... though he is both a stellar mod and forero.)


----------



## nichec

Well done, James


----------



## Brazilian Girl

Congrats, JamesM! Lovely contribution!

I hope one thay I can get this further, too...


----------



## Jaiba

Congratulations, JamesM......I have followed some of your threads and you are really a delight, so much to learn from you.  You're an example to follow.

Gracias!


----------

